# Whats wrong with this pigeon?



## kittensofdoom (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello i just joined this web site hoping to get some info on a new friend i found about 2 days ago i was taking a walk and came across a pigeon on the ground it seemed perfectly normal but i noticed once i got close to it he tried running away and not flying I knew something was wrong so i caught him because there was a middle school right by and idk what those kids would do to the bird so I brought it home and looked for info on him he started pooping green poop but ppl say that is normal he normally stands in the corner of the container he is in I’ve given him food (split pea’s, sun flower seed) and water he seems to be doing good but can fly as good as a chicken he is on my shoulder right now  and doesn’t seem that scared of me even though he occasionally makes a little squeak im wondering if anybody knows what wrong with him and what i should do it seems like a very nice bird


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Kittensofdoom,




I will guess he or she is still very young, was learning to forage, had got seperated from Mom and Dad...and possibly has nothing wrong, other than that they were orphaned before gaining enough experience...then ended up going hungry a while.


Probably privation caused them to cease flying.


Can you post some images?


And, describe the poops and urates? Colors, consistancies, how-many in a day?



Phil
l v


----------



## kittensofdoom (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok, well I can upload some pictures in a couple minutes but its poop its normally a light colored green and is very liquidy it has a little white in it and i think this pigeon is trusting towards me being that it has been on my lap shoulders and has slept for over an hour before he pooped green and white on me i dont know if its a baby because its pretty big almost the size of a normal pigeon you would see roaming LA and has purple on the back of it neck but one strange thing ive noticed its been doing sense ive had it is he has retracted his neck and puffed up i dont know if its the cold weather or what it is. Anyway il upload the pictures in a couple minutes.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think the Pigeon doesn't know how to each very well on it's own yet and so you may need to hand feed for a while until it get the hang of it.
You can defrost some frozen corn and peas under warm water and then very gently open the Pigeon's beak and pop the corn and peas to the back of the throat. The Pigeon will swallow.
You will need to feed 25-30 at a time and feed the Pigeon every time the crop empties. Always have seed available for the Pigeon so it can practice eating.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kittensofdoom. Welcome to Pigeon-Talk and thank you for assisting this pigeon. Please do post some pics as soon as you can. 

What part of LA are you in? We may have someone nearby that can assist if needed.

Terry


----------



## kittensofdoom (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok i finally got the pictures  sry if there blown up


----------



## kittensofdoom (Dec 18, 2008)

also thank you for the info on feeding the bird bcz i gave it a few peas and after the third one it started trying to grab them out of my fingers you could tell he was learning bcz it would take him a few trys at it but it seemed very hungry bcz everytime i delayed to feeding it the enxt pea it would start nipping my hand and squeaking also sense its getting cold outside what should i add to my birds container to keep it warm i put a wash cloth over it and it hasnt moved at all. also how can i tell if its boy or girl anyways thank you for the info and keep telling me more


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Kittens of doom,



By the appearance of this Pigeon, they were pobably already eating and flying on their own, pior to being grounded.


They are young, but no so young as to have not yet fledged unto some measure of self sufficiency.


Probably supplimental warmth would be good.


The 'green' you mention of the poops...might be 'bile' - take some on a fingertip and smear it on white paper...

If it has fibre in it, it's 'poop'...

If it is like green 'paint', it's 'bile'.


Bile is a sign of starvation.


Possibly, he is only suffering from privation, but, he could be ill, also.


Can you post some close-up images of the poops?


Being quite young yet, and feeling poorly-vulnerable, he is accepting you as a sort of step-in parent.


For now, do find a way to get him quite a bit warmer...heating pad, space heater, or something, so he can freely elect a warm spot...free to reject it if he wants. Offer a warm draft free spot up at least elbow high or higher...not low.


Poor appetite and chill are not uncommon with illness-privation in grounded youngsters or even adults...who often can not make their own warmth well for being run down.


Warmth helps...allows their system to have more energy, helps appetite...


Poops ideally would be Raisin size or bigger, occuring to the tune of about fourty five or fifty in 24 hours if all was well.


Maybe get some 'Dove Mix' or other small whole Seed blend, even some real Pigeon Mix if you can find it or borrow some.


These will likely interest him a lot more than soft Peas or dry Lentils...and will help get him pecking.


How many poops has he done in 24 hours?


And, are they 'poops' or 'bile'?


Images of them, either way?



Good luck..!


Phil
l v


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

kittensofdoom said:


> also thank you for the info on feeding the bird bcz i gave it a few peas and after the third one it started trying to grab them out of my fingers you could tell he was learning bcz it would take him a few trys at it but it seemed very hungry bcz everytime i delayed to feeding it the enxt pea it would start nipping my hand and squeaking also *sense its getting cold outside what should i add to my birds container to keep it warm* i put a wash cloth over it and it hasnt moved at all. also how can i tell if its boy or girl anyways thank you for the info and keep telling me more


Many thanks for rescuing & caring for this little one. 

I would suggest placing a towel lined heating pad, set on low, in the container. Place it in such a way that the pij can move off it if he so desires. If you don't have a heating pad, you can place the container under a low wattage lamp.

In a pinch, you can fill a sock about 2/3 with rice & microwave it for a few seconds, *making sure it isn't too hot* & wrap it around him.

When they are compromised, for whatever reason, they are unable to maintain their normal body temperature. Supplemental heat can make all the difference in the world. 

Here's the link to the basic life saving steps. Please follow these steps until further assistance is sought.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## kittensofdoom (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks a bunch for the info and im sorry but i dont have any of those things other than the sock and rice but do you think it would also work if i heated up some water and put it in a heated water container and let the heat radiate throughout his cage?


----------



## kittensofdoom (Dec 18, 2008)

o nvm il do the towel wrapped watter bottle but for now i think il wrap him up in a warm towel real quick just to get him warmer also an update on the poop is its still green and white also liquidy and he pooped about 4 times sense 11:00 last night when i got up to feed him the peas he was very eager for the food nibling at my fingeres when i was trying to pick him up so i fed him also the room temperature in my house is 65 degrees im wondering if that is an ok temp for pigeons


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this bird. I would definitely get him out of any cold air drafts and cover the cage on all 4 sides except the front, if you are using a cage. You can hand feed him some, (just a few pieces) whole corn, as that will help him to generate some heat.

here is resource to get some help for this needy bird:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm


----------



## kittensofdoom (Dec 18, 2008)

well i dont have any corn but i have been feeding him warmed up pea's and i keep them in warm water so they are pretty heated when i feed them to him but not to hot also im sorry to say but nobody lives that close to me.


----------



## kittensofdoom (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok i finally got the pic of the poop sry for bad quality ive been useing my phone


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

We really need to know where you are... what town?? We may have a close member who can assist you with this bird.


----------



## kittensofdoom (Dec 18, 2008)

ok sry my comp crashed and apperntly i didnt post a comment were i told where i live in La Quinta, California wich is right by Palm Springs jsut to give you an idea


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

kittensofdoom said:


> o nvm il do the towel wrapped watter bottle but for now i think il wrap him up in a warm towel real quick just to get him warmer also an update on the poop is its still green and white also liquidy and he pooped about 4 times sense 11:00 last night when i got up to feed him the peas he was very eager for the food nibling at my fingeres when i was trying to pick him up so i fed him also the room temperature in my house is 65 degrees im wondering if that is an ok temp for pigeons




For this Pigeon, that is about 40 degrees too cold.


He needs definite "warmth" so he is warm through and through.


In Winter, I usually keep the Bathroom at about 106 degrees at head height...being about 103 at waist height...and allow new-arrive sub-thermic Pigeons to find the level they like on various shelves.

65 degrees is not going to do it...nor is a heating pad on 'low' covered in towells...sitting in 65 degree ambient air.


Untill he is continuously "warm" through and through, nothing is going to go very well.


Heat your Bathroom, Toilet Seat "down", have him in there.



Good luck..!


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

kittensofdoom said:


> Ok i finally got the pic of the poop sry for bad quality ive been useing my phone



Hi kod,



Is there a yellow tint to the Urates?


Meaningful warmth is going to be important for this Pigeon's recovery.


I would definitely begin treating this Pigeon for Canker, a.s.a.p.


Also, treating with Baytril.


Get good Bird Seed also, 'Dove Mix' or 'Pigeon Mix' or if you can't get those, get Finch or Canary Seeds, small whole Seeds.


Tell us your location, maybe there is a close by member who could help with the meds.


Phil
l v


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> 65 degrees is not going to do it...*nor is a heating pad on 'low' covered in towells.*..sitting in 65 degree ambient air.
> 
> 
> Untill he is continuously "warm" through and through, nothing is going to go very well.
> ...


kittensofdoom,
A compromised bird needs to be warmed _*gradually*_. 
A heating pad set on low, initially, allows the bird to do just that, warm up gradually. The heat can then be adjusted accordingly, if need be, to maintain their normal body temperature. 

Phil,
It wasn't suggested to place multiple towels on the heating pad. 
I suggested placing a towel on the heating pad.

Cindy


----------



## kittensofdoom (Dec 18, 2008)

hmm well i dont have a heating pad atm but ive been putting a cloth in the dryer about every hour and when its nice and toasty wrapping him in it i have also been adding very very hot water into a container wrapped in a towel and put it in his container he likes it alot and normally stands by it i dont think that i could raise the temp of my bathroom to 106 bcz the heating bill would be crazy also i dont understand how a bird like that would need such high temps when it was around 40 degrees last night and is normally 55-60 degrees outside during the day plus we have had two days of rain which is odd for the desert being it hasnt rained for over a year and once again my location is in La Quinta, California right by Palm Springs which is about 3 hours away from LA


----------



## kittensofdoom (Dec 18, 2008)

O and sry i cant tell if there is any yellow in the poo being that when ever he pee's he also poops but where could i get canker medication and i dont know if he has it because he doesnt show any signs of it to what ive read about it


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

kittensofdoom said:


> * hmm *well i dont have a heating pad atm* but ive been putting a cloth in the dryer about every hour and when its nice and toasty wrapping him in it i have also been adding very very hot water into a container wrapped in a towel and put it in his container he likes it alot and normally stands by it
> ** * i dont think that i could raise the temp of my bathroom to 106 bcz the heating bill would be crazy also i dont understand how a bird like that would need such high temps *when it was around 40 degrees last night and is normally 55-60 degrees outside during the day plus we have had two days of rain which is odd for the desert being it hasnt rained for over a year and once again my location is in La Quinta, California right by Palm Springs which is about 3 hours away from LA


* That's fine. 

** They don't. 
Actually, indirect heat really doesn't help all that much. Direct heat is what they need.
The following information is geared mostly towards babies, however the same applies to adults whose body temperature is compromised.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/providing-heat-to-orphaned-birds-13599.html

Cindy


----------



## kittensofdoom (Dec 18, 2008)

well i finally contacted somebody who i could borrow a heating pad from and I'l be getting it later tonight but i have a few more questions about the bird. I was wondering if he will learn to fly on his own or if he needs to be taught because as i sayd before he can fly but only for a short period of time like a chicken and also where could i find medication for pigeons because it seems like a very uncommon thing


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kittensofdoom said:


> well i finally contacted somebody who i could borrow a heating pad from and I'l be getting it later tonight but i have a few more questions about the bird. I was wondering if he will learn to fly on his own or if he needs to be taught because as i sayd before he can fly but only for a short period of time like a chicken and also where could i find medication for pigeons because it seems like a very uncommon thing


The bird will know how to fly on its own .. just needs the time and space to practice in. You can get pigeon medications from a bunch of pigeon supply houses that are on-line. You'll find a big list of the pigeon supply places in our Resources Forum.

Terry


----------



## kittensofdoom (Dec 18, 2008)

thank you very much but right now im awfully worried he has been sleeping for a couple hours now and i put him in his box he was laying there not even on his feet and he will open his eyes but he seems rly tired his heart beat is also pretty slow and he doesnt want any food im warming him in myarms right now is this normal?


----------



## kittensofdoom (Dec 18, 2008)

Im sad to tell you all that after i got done with my hw at around 1:15 i came to check on him and he was laying there very limp he passed away im glad though that he felt loved we held him for hours when he started looking sick.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

hi there so sorry to hear about your little pigeon,be assured you tried your best for the wee fella,if your planning on rescue or even on the of chance of finding another sick bird try and get a stock of basic meds,,its so sad that he died but you tried your best for him


----------

